# Conditional startup of applications at Windows startup. Possible ?



## pauldmps (Apr 22, 2010)

The problem I'm facing is a long story to tell. All I can tell is that it is related in some way to BSNL Broadband night downloading. Most users download from torrents via μtorrent. I, however, use JDownloader to download files from file sharing websites such as rapidshare, etc.

Now JDownloader doesn't support a flexible scheduler like μtorrent. 

My actual question is : Is it possible to create a task in Windows 7 by using the Windows scheduled tasks or any third party software or else using a batch file, such that a program starts with Windows if and only if the time in the system clock is between 02:00 am & 08:00 am ?

Hint: I greatly feel that it is possible using a batch file. Something like (open jdownloader.exe if systemtime = 02:00)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2010)

Why don't you turn the task on using schedular to start the task on 2AM.?? Startup Programs and Sheduled programs are not equal.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 22, 2010)

I know that both are different things. The problem is different.

Actually power supply is pretty unreliable in our area. There are frequent power cuts during night.

I've changed a setting in the BIOS such that the PC turns on automatically after power failure. But it is risky to put JDownloader to startup program & turn on the option "Start downloads at startup" as the download may start before 2:00 am if power fails & again comes back before 2:00 am. This will cost money.

Hence, I was looking for a solution which could start JDownloader at startup if the time is between 2:00 am & 08:00 am.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just goto Jdownloader and Click Addons .Click Addons Manager and Tick the Last option named as Schedule. A scheduler tab will open. Schedule your tasks in the Schedule plan according to your need


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 22, 2010)

I knew I would get such ridiculous answers. I am intelligent enough to know that there is scheduler in JDownloader.
I use the JDownloader scheduler to schedule download start at 02:01 am everyday.

But my concerns are about powercuts. Please read my previous posts in this thread carefully.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2010)

Dude OP wants to startup shedule download between 2AM to 8AM only.

Well.......I don't know anything like that pauldmps. You can wait till other members come in and reply.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 22, 2010)

Once you are in your BIOS setup, search for the option that is worded something like "After power failure".  Set it to turn on after the power failure.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 23, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> I've changed a setting in the BIOS such that the PC turns on automatically after power failure.



plz tell me how do u do that...

your mobo model ??????????


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 23, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> I knew I would get such ridiculous answers. I am intelligent enough to know that there is scheduler in JDownloader.
> I use the JDownloader scheduler to schedule download start at 02:01 am everyday.
> 
> But my concerns are about powercuts. Please read my previous posts in this thread carefully.



:O Since your computer starts auto after power failure .. then just schedule up and put jD at startup . Configure your computer to connect internet automatically and save your username password.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,
 I've written a tutorial for this scenario. Written only for uTorrent. Check out and try to tweak it as per ur need.

Find it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125276


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 23, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> plz tell me how do u do that...
> 
> your mobo model ??????????



See the tutorial above to know how to do that. MOBO Model Original Intel D101GGC.



celldweller1591 said:


> :O Since your computer starts auto after power failure .. then just schedule up and put jD at startup . Configure your computer to connect internet automatically and save your username password.



I already do that. But consider this situation :
I've set JDownloader to start automatically at Windows startup & set FDM to connect automatically at startup. Also JDownloader automatically starts downloading as soon as it loads.

Now conisder power fails at 11:00 pm while I'm sleeping. The power supply returns at 11:30 pm. The PC will start, internet will be connected & JDownloader will automatically start downloading. This will cost money for downloads from 11:30 pm to 02:00 am.

Now what I want is a batch file code or some schedluer software which checks the system time at startup & if it is between 2:00 a & 8:00 am, start Jdownloader automatically.



rhitwick said:


> Hi,
> I've written a tutorial for this scenario. Written only for uTorrent. Check out and try to tweak it as per ur need.
> 
> Find it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125276



The problem is that utorrent has a scheduler which makes it possible that if the PC starts anytime between 2:00 am & 8:00 am, the downloads will start.

Jdownloader has a different type of scheduler as compared to utorrent. So if the PC is on at 2:00 pm, the download will start. If the PC starts after 2:00 pm, the downloads won't start. (If you've scheduled downloads to start at 2:00 pm)


----------



## xmacubex (Jun 6, 2010)

I belived I've this sorted out  . Here's what I did:

I did the setup in BIOS to boot the system when the power returns after a power failure. I set it to 'go to previous state' instead of 'on' because I didn't want the system to start after 8 am at which I've scheduled it to shutdown.

I setup jdownloader to start download when it is started.

Scheduled jdownloader to run at 2.10am in scheduled tasks.
*
And for the main problem*: I made a batch file after some looking up in the net, and scheduled it to start at system start-up. It'll run jdownloader if the time is between 2.10am and 7.50am. 

Here's the content:

@echo off
cd C:\pro*\jdow*\
(IF %time% GTR 02:10:00.00  ( IF %time% LSS 07:50:00.00  ( Start jdownloader.exe
EXIT
)))


You may want to edit it to suit your conditions


----------



## pauldmps (Jun 11, 2010)

@ xmacubex
You're such a genius. Many many Thanks !


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2010)

It's a 2 month old thread


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 14, 2010)

Closing prehistoric thread. PM me if you need it opened for some reason.


----------

